# English - A Good Major for Graduate Film Schools??



## Tim Arista (Apr 29, 2004)

Is it?


----------



## Tim Arista (Apr 29, 2004)

Is it?


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 30, 2004)

it does not really matter what major do you pick for undergrad. What you need for grad school is an excellent portfolio, great rec. letters, great essay and what not.

but...english is definitely a good pick

Another good solution would be to do 1-2 years engloish and then transfer into a undergrad film program...that is definitely the easier way to get into one of those top schools. NYU undergrad accepts aound 25% transfers. USC and UCLA is a little bit lower...but the chances are still good. Try to have a great GPA


----------



## Tim Arista (May 12, 2004)

Thanks Hoeks


----------



## angefong (May 12, 2004)

Heya tim,

Although I really think it doesn't matter what your undergrad degree is, I think english would be aok...reason saying is that from me and my friend's experiences with applying to grad schools, what ucla/usc seems to care about most, is the stories that you can tell/how well you can communicate. and that is showcased in the application through writing...personal essay and treatments. I just recently got into the UCLA and USC grad producing program...and it's all based on writing (and work experience). My friend got into the production program at usc and she is a prolific/strong writer. We both graduated from UCSD with a undergrad major in computing and the arts.
anyway, hope that helps....


----------



## Tim Arista (May 12, 2004)

Yeah, thanks, that helps alot. Do you mind elaborating on work experience? What sort of work experience in particular are you referring to?


----------



## angefong (May 13, 2004)

sure...well for producing it's a little different from production/directing programs/criteria. For me, I think they liked my personal experience - Executive producer of a local tv station (really really tiny station - but they dont necessarily know or care i guess). and also for the past year out of college, I am a marketing manager at my current job. Producing programs care about business/marketing/creativity. Also, for my UCLA interview, they were particularly interested in my travels (makes you stand out- means you may have a different/fresh perspective).  anyway, hope that helps. feel free to ask any more questions.


----------



## NotaMono (May 13, 2004)

<BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><font size="-1">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Tim Arista:
I've decided to go ahead and major in English at UT-Austin for my bachelor's degree. I'm wanting to know will this be a good enough major to get me into a great graduate film school such as USC, UCLA, or NYU. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I think it'd be a great idea to major in English.  From what I've heard, most of the top programs prefer that you not have majored in film.  AFI is the big exception, and NYU to a lesser extent.  There are exceptions in every direction, though (There is no make or break major).

<BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><font size="-1">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by angefong:
We both graduated from UCSD with a undergrad major in computing and the arts. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Good to see another UCSD grad around!  There are a few of us up doing the film thing in L.A. (One is graduating with his MFA from USC tomorrow).  Drop me a line if you want(My e-mail address is in my profile).  Love to connect with UCSD alums.

Nota "Class of '00" Mono


----------



## angefong (May 13, 2004)

Hey Nota Mono...the email that i sent ya keeps on bouncing back. jus private messaged ya instead.


----------



## FilmFiend1138 (Jun 1, 2004)

<BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><font size="-1">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by NotaMono:
<BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><font size="-1">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Tim Arista:
I've decided to go ahead and major in English at UT-Austin for my bachelor's degree. I'm wanting to know will this be a good enough major to get me into a great graduate film school such as USC, UCLA, or NYU. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I think it'd be a great idea to major in English.  *From what I've heard, most of the top programs prefer that you not have majored in film.*  AFI is the big exception, and NYU to a lesser extent.  There are exceptions in every direction, though (There is no make or break major).

<BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><font size="-1">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by angefong:
We both graduated from UCSD with a undergrad major in computing and the arts. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Good to see another UCSD grad around!  There are a few of us up doing the film thing in L.A. (One is graduating with his MFA from USC tomorrow).  Drop me a line if you want(My e-mail address is in my profile).  Love to connect with UCSD alums.

Nota "Class of '00" Mono <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Not have majored in film? Why's that?


----------



## NotaMono (Jun 3, 2004)

<BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><font size="-1">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by FilmFiend1138:
Not have majored in film? Why's that? <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Well...  I think the logic is that they want to turn interesting people into filmmakers, not to further refine artists/crafstman.  It all really depends on the school, though.  My friend was one of only a couple of people at USC's M.F.A. program that did film for undergrad, but most incoming AFI students have been around the block already.

I guess the moral of the story is to find a school that fits you (Don't worry about tailoring yourself at this point).

Nota "Needs shorter sleeves" Mono


----------

